# Διατροφή και Συμπληρώματα > Συνταγές >  μοσχαρίσιο κρέας, πως το φτιάχνετε εσείς??

## ganTalf

Χαιρετώ την παρέα με μία απορία.. 
Έχω ακούσει ότι το μοσχαρίσιο κρέας είναι αρκετά καλό για το διατροφολόγιο μας, όμως δεν είναι εξίσου εύκολο στο μαγείρεμα όπως το κοτόπουλο. Σήμερα ζήτησα από το κρεωπολείο μοσχαράκι άπαχο ποντίκι για να το μαγειρέψω, το έβαλα να βράσει 1 ώρα και μετά σε μία άλλη κατσαρόλα
ξεκίνησα να ετοιμάζω αρακά μαζί με διάφορα άλλα λαχανικά. Έριξα και το μοσχάρι μέσα αλλά το αποτέλεσμα είναι το μοσχαρίσιο κρέας να μου
βγεί πολύ σκληρό και να μην τρώγετε εύκολα.. Εσείς πως το φτιάχνετε? εγώ απέτυχα σήμερα δυστυχώς.... :01. Sad:

----------


## ggeorge

Εγω το τρωω με μακαρονια

Οχι ομως μακαρόνια με κιμα, αλλα κιμα με μακαρόνια...  :01. Mr. Green: 

Καποιος μου είπε οτι χαλαει λεει η συνθεση του κιμα γιατί διασπονται οι πρωτεινες και τα αμινοξεα απο το κοψιμο , αλλα νομιζω οτι δεν εχω ακουσει μεγαλυτερη χαζομαρα... Δε πιστευω να ισχυει κατι τετοιο;

----------


## DimitrisT

Εγω απλα οταν αγοραζω θα παρω η φιλετο η απλη μπριζολα και κατευθειαν στο αντικολητικο, δεν ειμαι πολυ φαν των βραστων γενικα. 
Αλλα για να μη βγαινει σκληρο στο ψησιμο ξερω οτι το ψηνεις αναλατο και σε χαμηλη φωτια για αρκετη ωρα.
Παντως για βραστο δοκιμασε να κανεις το ιδιο, η ακομα και να το κοψεις σε πολ μικρα κομματια, μπουκιτσες αν γινεται.

----------


## TheWorst

Στον φουρνο χωρις λαδια , χωρις τπτ , με πατατες (αλλα σπανια) Πιο συχνα τρωω κοτοπουλο  :01. Smile Wide:

----------


## jannous44

ατμομαγειρα :03. Clap:

----------


## ganTalf

> ατμομαγειρα


έχω και ατμομάγειρα, καλή ιδέα θα δοκιμάσω να δώ πως θα μου βγεί, ευχαριστώ.. :03. Thumb up:

----------


## tolis93

η στο μπλεντερ κ το κανεις κιμα αφου αφεραισεις το λιπακι το γυρω γυρω η κ το ενδομυικο(γινεται νιανια το κρεας αλλα κιμα θα το κανεις οποτε...)και μπιφτεκακια.παααντα σε ψησταρια.ειτε μπριζολιτσα στα καρβουνα παλι.ειτε βρασιμο κ αφου βρασει το αφηνεις να σιγοβρασει με 1 κρεμμυδι κ λεμονι(αρκετο σχετικα) πιπερακι αλλατακι κ γινεται το κρεας λιωμα...μια απο τα ιδια κ το συκωτι.σε αντικολλητικο με λεμονι κρεμμυδι μανηταρια αν παιζουν και φυσικα λιγο ριγανη.αστο διαολο με δαιμονησες το βραδυ θα κανω μοσχαρισιο συκωτι!!

----------


## thanasis76

εγω παιδια το μοσχαρι το κανω μιξη... μοσχαρισιος κιμας + κιμα γαλοπουλα + αρρωματικα  και φτιαχνω μπιφτεκια... :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## xrisbud

> έχω και ατμομάγειρα, καλή ιδέα θα δοκιμάσω να δώ πως θα μου βγεί, ευχαριστώ..



Ποτέ κρέας (κόκκινο ή λευκό) στον ατμομάγειρα

----------


## Jumaru

Στο αντικολλητικό με λίγο αιματάκι μέσα πάντα

----------


## jannous44

> Ποτέ κρέας (κόκκινο ή λευκό) στον ατμομάγειρα


αιτιολογηση?? :01. Unsure:

----------


## xrisbud

το κρέας θέλει πολύωρο βράσιμο σε χαληλή φωτιά και τακτικό έλεγχο, πετάς το πρώτο νερό για περιέχει τοξικές οσμές - ο λόγος έιναι ότι καθαρίζει - επαναλαμβάνεις το βράσιμο μέχρι να μαλακώσει και το δοκιμάζεις, έχει ιδιαιτερότητα στο μαγείρεμα και δεν συνιστάται να μπαίνει στον ατμομάγειρα. δεν είναι ασφαλές για την υγεία με άλλα λόγια.

----------


## jannous44

> το κρέας θέλει πολύωρο βράσιμο σε χαληλή φωτιά και τακτικό έλεγχο, πετάς το πρώτο νερό για περιέχει τοξικές οσμές - ο λόγος έιναι ότι καθαρίζει - επαναλαμβάνεις το βράσιμο μέχρι να μαλακώσει και το δοκιμάζεις, έχει ιδιαιτερότητα στο μαγείρεμα και δεν συνιστάται να μπαίνει στον ατμομάγειρα. δεν είναι ασφαλές για την υγεία με άλλα λόγια.


εγω 1 χρονο βαζω στον ατμομαγειρα για 40λεπτα και μαλακο γινετε και σαν βραστο ειναι... και ακομα δεν εχω παθει τιποτα... οποτε keep walking... :03. Thumb up:

----------


## eri_87

Το καλύτερο για βραστό μοσχάρι (ή κοκκινιστό με λίγη τομάτα κ σάλτσα, χωρίς λάδι) είναι να το βράσεις στη χύτρα. Αν δεν έχεις, θέλει πολύ ώρα σε χαμηλή φωτιά και να ζητάς καλύτερα φετούλες, όχι κομμάτια σαν τετράγωνα που κόβουν συνήθως. Βάλε και τίποτα κρεμμύδια μέσα, μαλακώνει!  :01. Wink: 
Όπως είπαν, καλό και εύκολο είναι σε φέτες στο αντικολλητικό!

----------


## steg

Κιμάς από άπαχο μέρος (π.χ. νουά) και μπιφτεκάκια για όλη τη βδομάδα, τηγανισμένα σε αντικολλητικό με μια σταγόνα ελαιόλαδο.

----------


## kostantinoss

> Χαιρετώ την παρέα με μία απορία.. 
> Έχω ακούσει ότι το μοσχαρίσιο κρέας είναι αρκετά καλό για το διατροφολόγιο μας, όμως δεν είναι εξίσου εύκολο στο μαγείρεμα όπως το κοτόπουλο. Σήμερα ζήτησα από το κρεωπολείο μοσχαράκι άπαχο ποντίκι για να το μαγειρέψω, το έβαλα να βράσει 1 ώρα και μετά σε μία άλλη κατσαρόλα
> ξεκίνησα να ετοιμάζω αρακά μαζί με διάφορα άλλα λαχανικά. Έριξα και το μοσχάρι μέσα αλλά το αποτέλεσμα είναι το μοσχαρίσιο κρέας να μου
> βγεί πολύ σκληρό και να μην τρώγετε εύκολα.. Εσείς πως το φτιάχνετε? εγώ απέτυχα σήμερα δυστυχώς....


 το μοσχαρισιο κρεας θελει πιο πολυ βρασιμο απ ολα τα κρεατα,γι αυτο καποιοι το βαζουν στην χυτρα για να γινει πιο γρηγορα...αλλοι παλι το βαζουν στην κατσαρολα......
απλη συνταγη....
βαζεις το μοσχαρι στην κατσαρολα με μισο περιπου νερο....
το αφηνεις να βρασει και το ξεζουμονεις...μετα το ξαναβαζεισ μεσα....με μιση κατσαρολα νερο.....
καταλαβενεις οτι εχει γινει (1.5 ωρα περιπου το κοιτασ κιολασ)οταν 8α το καρφωσεισ με το πιρουνι και θα μπενει το πιρουνι μεσα και δεν θα ειναι σκληρο.....
15-20 λεπτα πριν το βγαλεις προσ8ετεις αν 8εσ λιγο λαδι ριγανη πιπερι και αλατι πρασινο
επεισης προσθετεισ πατατες και καροτα
και..........................εισαι ετοιμος!!

----------


## rey1989

@kostantinoss 
+1 έτσι το έκανα δυο μέρες με μπόλικα καρότα όταν ήμουν άρρωστος και έγινα τούρμπο!
αλλά ψητό ποτέ δεν μου πετυχαίνει , δηλαδή γίνετε πάντα σόλα και θέλει γερό δόντι για να το φας.
καμιά ιδέα για ψητό ? μήπως να το βράσω πρώτα η μήπως να το ψήσω στον φούρνο σκέτο με ρίγανη σε μικρή σχετικά θερμοκρασία για πολύ ώρα?.. :01. Unsure:

----------


## kostantinoss

> @kostantinoss 
> +1 έτσι το έκανα δυο μέρες με μπόλικα καρότα όταν ήμουν άρρωστος και έγινα τούρμπο!
> αλλά ψητό ποτέ δεν μου πετυχαίνει , δηλαδή γίνετε πάντα σόλα και θέλει γερό δόντι για να το φας.
> καμιά ιδέα για ψητό ? μήπως να το βράσω πρώτα η μήπως να το ψήσω στον φούρνο σκέτο με ρίγανη σε μικρή σχετικά θερμοκρασία για πολύ ώρα?..


στο ψητο το βαζεις στο φουρνο με ρηγανη και λιγο σκορδο στουσ 200 βαθμους και προσθετεις και 1 ποτηρι νερο στο ταψι
παλι 1 με 1,5 ωρα.στο τελος οταν το σερβιρεις αν 8εσ βαζεις και λεμονι....

----------


## kostantinoss

> @kostantinoss 
> +1 έτσι το έκανα δυο μέρες με μπόλικα καρότα όταν ήμουν άρρωστος και έγινα τούρμπο!
> αλλά ψητό ποτέ δεν μου πετυχαίνει , δηλαδή γίνετε πάντα σόλα και θέλει γερό δόντι για να το φας.
> καμιά ιδέα για ψητό ? μήπως να το βράσω πρώτα η μήπως να το ψήσω στον φούρνο σκέτο με ρίγανη σε μικρή σχετικά θερμοκρασία για πολύ ώρα?..


 βραστο πρωτα για καμια ωρα και μετα βαλτο φουρνο.....

----------


## rey1989

ωραία θένξ  :03. Thumb up: 
γιατί έτσι όπως μου έβγαινε δεν μασιόταν.

----------


## TEFAAtzis

εγω παιρνω απαχο σε κυμα τον ζυμωνω μονος μου και απολαμβανω μπιφτεκαρες!!!

----------


## jannous44

> εγω παιρνω απαχο σε κυμα τον ζυμωνω μονος μου και απολαμβανω μπιφτεκαρες!!!


+1 και εγω ετσι!!! :08. Toast:

----------


## TEFAAtzis

> +1 και εγω ετσι!!!


λες να τον αγοραζουμε και απο το ιδιο μαγαζι? :01. Razz:

----------


## jannous44

> λες να τον αγοραζουμε και απο το ιδιο μαγαζι?


μακρο φιλε!! :08. Toast:  90αρη κιμα βρηκα

----------


## Polyneikos

Δυστυχως το μοσχαρι ειναι μπελαλιδικο θελει χύτρα,για να μαλακωσει.Και μετα συνεχιζεις την διαδικασία,είτε σε κατσαρόλα ,είτε στον φουρνο,αναλογα τη συνταγη που θελεις να ακολουθησεις.
Ειδαλλως κινδυνευεις να το φας σκληρο,σε βαθμό που να μην το απολαυσεις,ειναι και κρίμα γιατι ειναι ακριβο κρεας.
Οποιος βαριεται ή το θεωρει διαδικασία μεγαλη,καλυτερα σε μορφή κιμα και τα κλασσικα μπιφτέκια.

----------


## jannous44

βασικα οντως.. το μοσχαρι μονο το νουα γινετε καλο που κανει η μανα σου μαζι με κριθαρακι. τα μπιφτεκια που κανω εγω γινονται πολυ σκληρα.. αλλα τα εχω συνηθησει πλεον οποτε... κ παλι τα τρωω με πολυ ορεξη γιατι παντα τρωω κοτα. οποτε οταν εχω μπιφτεκια τα ευχαριστιεμε ακομα και σκληρα να ουμε...

----------


## TEFAAtzis

> βασικα οντως.. το μοσχαρι μονο το νουα γινετε καλο που κανει η μανα σου μαζι με κριθαρακι. τα μπιφτεκια που κανω εγω γινονται πολυ σκληρα.. αλλα τα εχω συνηθησει πλεον οποτε... κ παλι τα τρωω με πολυ ορεξη γιατι παντα τρωω κοτα. οποτε οταν εχω μπιφτεκια τα ευχαριστιεμε ακομα και σκληρα να ουμε...


βαλε 2 μεγαλα κρεμμυδια και ελα πες μου μετα αν γινουν σκληρα :01. Wink:

----------


## jannous44

> βαλε 2 μεγαλα κρεμμυδια και ελα πες μου μετα αν γινουν σκληρα


βασικα δεν βαζω κρεμμυδια επειδη πεφτει πολυ κλαμα... κ απο την αλλη βαριεμε οποτε.. εδω οι σπαρτιατες πιναν μελανα ζωμο (αιμα+ζυδι+νερο+λιπος) εδω τωρα θα κολισω σε 2 μπιφτεκια π τα κατεβαζω σε 30 δευτερα.. :08. Toast:  :08. Toast:

----------


## TEFAAtzis

> βασικα δεν βαζω κρεμμυδια επειδη πεφτει πολυ κλαμα... κ απο την αλλη βαριεμε οποτε.. εδω οι σπαρτιατες πιναν μελανα ζωμο (αιμα+ζυδι+νερο+λιπος) εδω τωρα θα κολισω σε 2 μπιφτεκια π τα κατεβαζω σε 30 δευτερα..


ναι ρε οκ απλα στο ειπα για να μην ειναι σκληρα :08. Toast:

----------


## Galthazar

το μοσχαρι ειναι απο τα πιο δυσκολα κρεατα για να το μαγειρεψεις σωστα και θελουν μερακι. Ειδικοτερα οσο πιο παχια ειναι η μπριζολα τοσο πιο πολυ τεχνη θελει στο ψησιμο. :01. Wink: 
Εγω τις περισσοτερες φορες τις ψηνω στα καρβουνα (top, το καλυτερο ψησιμο για κοκκινα κρεατα) ή σε κανενα γκριλ. Και σε αντικολλητικο γινεται με μιξη μπαχαρικων και λιγο κοκκινο κρασακι. Μετρια φωτια παντα για να αργησει να ψηθει απεξω ειδαλλως θα ψηθει απεξω πολυ γρηγορα και μεσα θα ναι ωμο.
τωρα το χειμωνα και το τζακι ειναι καλη λυση για ψησιμο.  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## alex13

ποιον απ τους παρακατω τροπους μου προτεινετε να φτιαχνω το νουα?
1)αντικολητικο τηγανι
2)τυλιγμενο με λαδοκολα και αλουμινοχαρτο και μετα ταψι και σε φουρνο
3)τυλιγμενο με αντικολλητικο χαρτι και μετα γαστρα και σε φουρνο
4)βραστο στη κατσαρολα

----------


## vaggan

μονο κιμα παιρνω απο μοσχαρι και φτιαχνω μπιφτεκια

----------

